
This Tricorder Tells You What’s in Your Groceries, Gasoline, and Drugs - bookmtn
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-23/zap-a-tomato-to-see-if-it-s-good-a-drug-to-see-if-it-s-real
======
shenanigoat
The 'Vegetable Squeeze Test' is about the least significant function this
thing can perform. This is revolutionary and exciting stuff and I can't wait
to see what applications develop around this tech.

